# Glass for Vivarium



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

Can anybody recommend a glazier local to torbay? I'm building a 5x3x2 viv for a trio of ackie monitors and all im missing is the glass. I need it supplied, cut to size and then smoothed so i can whack it straight in the viv. 

Can anybody recommend somewhere?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just go on google and put in glazier local to torbay


----------



## chrisf399 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi I know this might sound daft but I have built 2 vivs and i use glass from Ikea. The ones that sit on top of the cabinets! They come in different sizes and are smooth on the edges, super stong plus cheap. £10 a for the small sheet .
They sit well in 6mm runners.... so if you had one near you then you could consider it. Im about to build my third with two sheets of 5x2 for arboreal viv and it will cost me £40 all in.

Just a Idea!!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I get mine from our local double glazing place, safeseal, dirt cheap smooth edges and toughened, cost me 28 for 2 bits of 6mm toughened 3 n half ft long x 3ft wide.


----------



## SandraC (Jan 14, 2015)

You can try on www.vivspares.co.uk, my friend was building a vivarium and he managed to get lots of spare parts from there, really cheap.

Hope it helps


----------



## SandraC (Jan 14, 2015)

They supply toughened glass with polished edges


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

cheers 

I think ive found a cheap way... toughened glass shelves... come in 4mm and 6mm, smoothed edges and come in all sorts of measurements. waiting for an email back but looks like i may have sourced both vivarium doors for £20 each


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

SandraC said:


> You can try on www.vivspares.co.uk, my friend was building a vivarium and he managed to get lots of spare parts from there, really cheap.
> 
> Hope it helps


what a fantastic recommendation! thanks so much


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant site. Just ordered glass for 24x12x18 for under £40! Thanks!


----------

